# I am going to snap if i dont leave this marriage



## sensitive susan (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so sick of my immature, bipolar, attention seeking husband. I have never meet a person who needs so much damn attention. He is never wrong, everyone else is a problem but him. I get blamed for everything. He flips out, cussing and then he acts like he does nothing wrong. He starts a fight with everybody and then acts like he didnt do anything. Im so done. I know im stupid for marrying him, but I was hoping he would change. I have learned that will never happen. I should have know better, that he acts immature from the start then 6 yrs lateri it wouldn't change
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried taking charge here? Being the dominate one in the relationship? 

This could be a simple as you setting the emotional tone for the marriage, or the extreme if it works for you of putting on the leather gloves, slapping him in the face (gently) and telling him how you two are gonna make this work?


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

sensitive susan said:


> I am so sick of my immature, bipolar, attention seeking husband.


Welcome to the TAM forum, Susan. The behaviors you are describing are some of the traits of BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder), not bipolar. Everyone occasionally exhibits those traits, albeit at a low level if they are healthy. The traits become a problem only when they are so strong as to undermine a marriage or friendships. Only a professional can determine whether the traits are so severe as to meet 100% of the diagnostic criteria for having full-blown BPD. 

Yet, even when the traits are well short of that level, they can make your life miserable. If you would like to read a description of what it is like to live with a BPDer, I suggest you read my posts in MaybeItsMe's thread at http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/33734-my-list-hell.html#post473522. Take care, Susan.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

If he really is bipolar you have no reason to be so upset. You knew damn well what you were getting yourself into, you walked into it with both eyes so obviously closed shut, and now your paying the price. I just hope you can look at this scenario for what it is.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this. It is hard to admit that we make mistakes, but now may be the time to admit your mistake and move on. You could wait forever waiting for him to decide to get help to change. 

My h exhibits a lot of these same traits. I agree that he fits in the category of borderline personality disorder. To me, it feels like I have a 37 year old child. 

I hope you can find the advice you are looking for on this forum!


----------

